# Why did you choose your fursona?



## junkboi (Sep 13, 2019)

I chose Raccoon 'cause I am trashy and funny as fuck.
I also love city areas and I'm from North America.


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 13, 2019)

I chose Shark because, well, they look cool and are badass predators

Also it has robotic parts, like Cyberpunk 2077 stuff


----------



## junkboi (Sep 13, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> I chose Shark because, well, they look cool and are badass predators


They do indeed look cool.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 13, 2019)

Blue phoenix because they're really cool, unique, powerful, avian so bonus there, and because i love fantasy and dragons are veeeeery common so i went with the other best thing~


----------



## junkboi (Sep 13, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Blue phoenix because they're really cool, unique, powerful, avian so bonus there, and because i love fantasy and dragons are veeeeery common so i went with the other best thing~


Blue that's very specific but I like that.


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 13, 2019)

dragon coz  as a kid I wanted to be one 


https://imgur.com/UOLb3ML


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 13, 2019)

Because the comic that got me into the furry fandom starred a red fox.


----------



## Tendo64 (Sep 13, 2019)

Sabby was an OC for a while. I had a strong connection with her, so she became my fursona. She's not really _me, _though, more of a mascot if anything.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 13, 2019)

Because the Undertale goats are cute af. and I wanna be cute too >:3
Asriel is such a good boi C:


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 13, 2019)

Cat
cause I'm a feline since birth my guy, No gut related 
Speak Tears with Gon
Speak rage with Salus
Speak humility with Johannes, he's a dog but humane like God
Over is the master-mind
There's no such thing as perfection But if you want a perfect anti-hero, you're speaking with the 13th one


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Sep 13, 2019)

I dunno, I just really like ferrets.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 13, 2019)

Hard to say. I was drawn to a horse and it just seemed to fit.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 13, 2019)

Bird. Cat. Dragon. All rolled into one.

Why? Cuz I could! One of the three just wasn't enough. Had to go all the way.


----------



## Faexie (Sep 13, 2019)

I had rats for a couple of months and just adored them!

I also easily fall for character and species that are viewed as scary/gross/weird by society but actually are sweethearts.

I'm sorta like this myself, people asume a lot of things about me (I'm autistic and my body language confuse a lot of people). Most people think I'm aloof, uncaring and dumb (because people assume someone is dumb if they don't speak much for some reason), just like they think rats are mean and dumb, but those who really took the time to know me all tell me how sweet I am and are surprised by my intelligence, and rats (at least domestic rats) are the most pacific, friendly and smart rodents out there ^ ^


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 13, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I had rats for a couple of months and just adored them!
> 
> I also easily fall for character and species that are viewed as scary/gross/weird by society but actually are sweethearts.
> 
> I'm sorta like this myself, people asume a lot of things about me (I'm autistic and my body language confuse a lot of people). Most people think I'm aloof, uncaring and dumb (because people assume someone is dumb if they don't speak much for some reason), just like they think rats are mean and dumb, but those who really took the time to know me all tell me how sweet I am and are surprised by my intelligence, and rats (at least domestic rats) are the most pacific, friendly and smart rodents out there ^ ^


mi madre es estúpida y habla demasiado, ser terco también ayuda


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Sep 13, 2019)

I didn't choose Arthur, Arthur chose me


----------



## Ghostbird (Sep 14, 2019)

I love birds.  I admire their intelligence, freedom, uniqueness.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 14, 2019)

It is based on memories of a previous life.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 14, 2019)

Hyenas are pretty tough suckers. So I guessed that'd fit me. Besides they have the laugh.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 14, 2019)

I love dragons and cyberpunk themes.


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 14, 2019)

I've always been fascinated by wolves. One of my fondest memories growing up is how my father would always take the time to show us the wonders of the natural world. He worked a 4 to 7 job raising 5 kids and we lived in NYC so for the most part it was always cityscapes 24/7. But he would always sit is all down every Sunday for the latest episode of Nature, would always tape Wild America and have us watch it. Hikes in the greenbelt, walks on the beach, trips to the natural history museum.

All of us kids had a favorite animal,  and my father would indulge us in our flights of fancy of seeing one in the wild.

it's so odd to me, taking to wolves like a fish to water, when we a child I was mauled by a dog and had such an aversion to canines in general for years.

my pops would take us to national parks on summer vacation and he would always tell me "keep an ear out, you might hear a pack howling." Even though we never stayed in an area with wolves.

He made sure to buy me Jack London novels , get me wolf "song" CDs and Tapes from Natural Wonders(an old shop in the mall I'm not sure exists any more.)

He got me interested in Native American myth(he had a degree in sociology and wrote a paper on Native American culture and myth, yet he chose to go to trade school after that and work as a locksmith for the rest of his life.), Norse and Celtic mythology.

Constantly brought up all the myths of St. Francis of Assisi.

I've wolf carvings and snowglobes, plushies and statuettes, all bought by him as a gift.

I remember when he came to visit me when I was stationed at fort drum up in Watertown. He found .our the zoo had wolves. He, my mother, a good friend and I went to see them. It was a sad a beautiful moment.

I've always viewed the wolf in a nonsensical and romantic way. Anthropomorphizing them and attributing traits that I think they should have.

Noble, stoic, protective, stalwart and fierce friends to those they make friends with.

My pops always said I should make my way to Yellowstone and at the very least hear the howls for myself.

I still go to the museum of natural history and just loose myself in the wolf diorama.

So, I chose a wolf as my fursona because of the childish anthropomorphic association of what I wish I could be, mixed with what I view as one of the most beautiful animals in the world.


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 14, 2019)

Jax- I chose a jackal because they were the closest real-life cross between a fox and a wolf. My first choice was a wolf but it just didn't seem to encompass the sometimes timid and cautious nature I have. Foxes were nice but just seemed too... weak.

Ari- I decided to create a custom species because I've had odd dreams since I was a kid of being some sort of amphibious creature with webbed digits. So I decided to blend a bunch of influences from throughout my life thus far and meld them into a single creature. And that's how I came up with the Særkyn. Amphibious wolf-like creatures that blend traits from Gungans, Sang Heili, XenoCides, Wolves, Felines, and Sharks.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 14, 2019)

Duck cartoon characters were always my favorite and I picked a species that I think is unusual, looks cool, and is different from the classic duck design.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Sep 14, 2019)

*Laughs in fluff*
Because being a big fluffy fella is fun, especially cuddling peeps and keeping them warm. >w>

Plus we require more bears.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 14, 2019)

I just really like frogs, they're cool and funny! Besides, my species is a native Brazilian one


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 14, 2019)

I always stayed up all night when there was a full moon. So i picked werewolf because of that. Plus I like the fluff.


----------



## Vamux (Sep 14, 2019)

Because reptiles are cool and fit a punk aesthetic really well, especially Dragons with how much freedom you have in their design.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 14, 2019)

At the time, I was playing a lot of League of Legends, and Wukong is my favorite champion. I figured I'd make an anthro monkey because of that.


----------



## LeFay (Sep 14, 2019)

I love Hyenas as a species due to how well they fit into certain alternative aesthetics. However I wanted to diversify a bit and an Aardwolf allowed me to keep that aesthetic while also fulfilling that need to diversify. Kind of be different but not too different. Plus I just find them cute.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 14, 2019)

I picked a caracal/osprey hybrid because I couldn't decide between being a mammal and an avian. I wanted to be species that aren't so common within the fandom. Caracals and ospreys are two of my favourite animals. I also wanted to be feline because it felt like it suited me better than being a canine (my old fursona was a dog).


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 14, 2019)

I chose a caracal because the female carcal and I share a lot in common: loners, devoted to family, plain looking, hidden talents, equal parts frightening and loving, loyal. 

Just seemed a perfect fit.


----------



## cerulean_blues (Sep 15, 2019)

I've got some health problems that make swimming the best way to move around for me, and though I'm landlocked, I've always loved lakes and beaches, so a water based sona was a good fit for me! Avery's species is also super colorful, and I've never once been accused of having a dull sense of fashion!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Sep 15, 2019)

Well, I actually have my very own bearded dragon! He’s absolutely adorable, and I often see myself in him. He’s a very patient, very sweet little lizard. At the same time, though, he’s kind of skittish. He’s afraid to experience new things, and step outside of his comfort zone.

That’s why I decided to make my sona as a bearded dragon! Real dragons are awesome, but I much prefer the humble nature of bearded dragon lizards. I’m surprised there aren’t more of us out there!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 15, 2019)

I picked a raven because they are dark, mysterious, and intelligent. Kinda like me. Also they're just plain bad ass.


----------



## Tyno (Sep 15, 2019)

There was a thread like this a while ago I think.
I chose manokit becuase of my ethnicity.


----------



## Bink (Sep 15, 2019)

Doggos are love, doggos are life.
Also I'm a good boi! Sometimes a little mischievous, but only when you arent looking ;3


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 15, 2019)

I originally created my fursona while I was part of another furry community. It was on a website dedicated to a furry comic I was subscribing to. People created fursonas to have them drawn by the artist behind the comic. Our fursonas were also featured in the comic, and there wasn't a mare in the comic, so I wanted to introduce one


----------



## TR273 (Sep 15, 2019)

Well in RL I'm easily startled by loud noises, carry a bit of extra weight, have slightly protruding front teeth, would hibernate over the winter if given the chance and then there is my cheese fixation....

...So mouse was the logical choice...

(Plus I like them, and I don't think I could convincing pull off a dragon or a wolf or anything like that.)


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Sep 15, 2019)

I've always loved hoofed animals, but I wanted to have something more interesting and uncommon than a horse. I love watching animal documentaries and the wildebeest migration is one of my favorites, plus they are a really cool-looking animal (females have horns so that's an instant win).


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2019)

Cuz potato.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 15, 2019)

Deer + Alaska aesthetic = Caribou? 
I’ve always liked deer.


Spoiler


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Sep 16, 2019)

Would it be stupid if I said I chose Ra'ara because his very existence was born from an RP between my girlfriend and I?


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Sep 17, 2019)

I was one of those kids who loved prehistoric stuff but was way too hipster to be into dinos. I also got exposed to "Ecco the Dolphin" at an impressionable age so the Devonian era has always been my jam. Ammonites! Trilobites! Placoderms! 

Then I got involved in a small social group associated with a videogame and everyone there had a fursona of some sort, and I wanted to be one of the Cool People, so I came up with Munch to join in. Designing her was an artistic challenge. I had a conundrum around the fact that she had to look feminine, which really required some sort of "hair", but you _cannot _put hair on a dunkleosteus because the head armor is their most distinctive feature. Compromise was a sort of punky head-fin which I think ended up working pretty well.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 18, 2019)

im cute.
I also need an updated fur pattern.


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

A mix of creativity and spiritually went into the creation of my Hybrid. I'm as wolfish as I am feline, with lots of supernatural undertones.


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 21, 2019)

Heartbreak and nearly dying made me relate less to Mellie. So I created a bat cat, named Missy.


----------



## peachyprayer (Sep 22, 2019)

Because of my little pony. I loved the show when I was kiddo and it stayed as my interest to this day so I ended up using a pony. I've tried bunch of other animals too, but I always end up using a pony so I decided to embrace it.


----------



## Arnak (Sep 22, 2019)

Cuz I'm a canine kinda guy... I made one a western bounty Hunter and the other a sorcerer


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 23, 2019)

I chose the Akhlut because orcas and wolves have always been two of my favorite animals. Orcas have even been called "wolves of the sea," so I combined them.  It wasn't until later I learned about the Inuit creature, the Akhlut, and the mythology behind it.  There aren't many in the fandom, and she can have fun both on land and in the sea.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Sep 23, 2019)

I love moths and insects in general. But moths are special because they are like butterflies but easier to catch, they have big eyes, rabbit ear like antennae and, oh boy, they are soooo FWUFFY.
So my character, Bunny, is a moth.
I also love the color purple so she has some of that.
She is a cabaret performer because, hell, I like cabaret music.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 23, 2019)

I love all kinds of animals but crocodiles are amongst my favorites, maybe it's because they haven't changed that much in thousands of years like my other favorite animals the nautilus, coelacanth, red panda, etc

They are also pretty cute


----------



## HeartlessSora (Sep 23, 2019)

Well! I chose a fennec fox because i see my self alot as a fox! ya know, being all tricky and mischivous to catch its prey haha
and i chose to be a fennec fox because do you see those ears!? super fluffy and adorable! nothing can beat that!


----------



## potato-kun (Sep 26, 2019)

at first i chose a cat since i grew up with them but my sona later became a dragon since they were a bit more relatable to me. such as living in a cave (my room), and loves to collect gold like how i love to collect plushies or bottle caps. plus they can breath fire how cool is that


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Sep 26, 2019)

I chose a feline because I live a relatively sedentary life. I love fish, and I know I'm a bit different / "mysterious" when it comes to how I express myself.

A panther specifically because it's all black, as I don't see myself as someone who wants to be easily noticed or very social for the most part.


----------



## Tyll'a (Sep 28, 2019)

I didn't choose Tyll'a.  He chose me.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Oct 1, 2019)

I've always loved cats, and I'm completely obsessed with them to the point where I wish I was one. I have a few OCs that aren't cats, but the one representing me will always be Mau, even if she does go through a few tweaks and changes. She'll also always be a cat. Also I've made it a life's mission to know as much about cats as I possibly can.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 8, 2019)

While my favorite animal is a tie between cats and rabbits, I went with a raccoon.
(Hello fellow raccoon!)

I watched a good few videos on raccoons over the years (because I'd love to keep one as a pet in my dream-world lol) and I just relate to them.
They have little grabby hands they rub on everything, sit weird and snack snack snack, have weird sleeping habits, and like a good scritchin'. 
I also was able to witness a really cute raccoon eating pizza out of a dumpster, which I felt on a spiritual level. I was so happy that I cried.






"I just think they're neat!"


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Oct 9, 2019)

I chose wolf, because I love them, and I chose hyena, because I laugh like a lunatic and always sound insane


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 27, 2019)

I chose mine mainly because I thought raptor masks could be really cool  fursuits.Also because I just like reptiles in general.


----------



## kiroku (Dec 27, 2019)

I lucked out with mine, I feel. I designed him without much thought. I wanted an avian, but didn't want wings so I put his birb head on a wolf. It worked out later in his development when I could make his physical traits represent inner feelings. He has the energy of a wolf, but struggles to vocalize his feelings and ideas.


----------



## Breyo (Dec 31, 2019)

Well, it all started with my guinea pig named Cocoa. He was such a sweetheart, and he was also my first personal pet.

Even how he acted really reminded me of myself. Whimsical and playful once he bonded with me, and really shy and anxious when we just met (like all guinea pigs). Guinea pigs are also very gentle by nature, and will only bite as a last defense. They'd rather freeze, run, or hide than bust out their incisors and fight, much like me as well (I'm a wimp, I know lol).

Their feeding habits are also similar to mine (loves to snack but rarely gains weight, and eats only fruits and veggies)

Also, it's a long story, but he even saved my life. He has been gone for about a year now, but the impact he left on me was massive! Their cuteness is also a huge plus! So that's why I decided on a guinea pig


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 1, 2020)

Idk, raccoons are cool.

Also I'm definetly making a blobfish sona one day ;^)


----------



## Mambi (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm basically a playful cat IRL so it was a very easy decision...it's simply me anthropomorphized.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 1, 2020)

I wanted a Raptor because I love raptors. I gave him a playful(the normal kind) personality, and he gets nervous kind of easily, so basically I chose Rap because he's pretty much the complete opposite of a normal Raptor.


----------



## Z-ro (Jan 1, 2020)

Z-ro said:


> Cat
> cause I'm a feline since birth my guy, No gut related
> Speak Tears with Gon
> Speak rage with Salus
> ...


I knew I had a post here


----------



## Kairos (Jan 1, 2020)

Animal in You

This is pretty accurate to who I am, I do not stand out at work though.


----------



## Rayd (Jan 2, 2020)

originally rayd was going to be an alphyn, but i don't have the privilege of being an artist, so i chose a canine instead for versatility in commissioning. 

but ironically nowadays, i rarely commission anymore. i mostly buy YCH's because searching for the perfect artist for every single one of my ideas, only for them to not be as i envisioned them in the end anyways is pretty taxing.

i envy how much control artists have over their ideas compared to commissioners, so i kind of gave up on that awhile ago so that it doesn't drive me insane.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 4, 2020)

A cat. 
Specifically the domestic cat if you ask.

A cat is quite independent in some ways, like lifestyle or survival. A cat doesn't need a horde of society to live, unlike humans. However, a cat can be very sociable when it's needed. 

A cat can decide whether to be tamed or not, and is always ready to go independent in case of the conditions related to dependence is to be endangered. 

A cat can be very caring when it comes to close relationships, it will do more than what you ask for. In contrast, a cat doesn't give a 'sheet' to those who aren't cared.

A cat can focus hard on what it wants, and usually ends up achieving the goal. In contrast, a cat doesn't even bother a tiny bit of what it decided not to. So a cat is both patient and impatient(while being wise) according to conditions.

A cat is exposed to all sort of happenings due to its curiosity, but is also flexible enough to overcome them due to its instinct and creativity. A cat usually finds out the solution from the surroundings and use them as advantages.

A cat treats privacy very importantly, thus respects others' privacy as well. It can be seen as selfish since a cat may be obessed to privacy, but a cat can be pretty understanding as well.

A cat is capable of being dead quiet, while it can also be very irritating when it wants attention.

A cat is extra lazy--only because that laziness is necessary. In other words, a cat knows how to take a break and recharge for better efficiency. Nobody tells them when to sleep and when to work out.


Overall, a cat is capable of controlling its lifestyle, nobody tells a cat what to do and not. A cat owns its life and it knows that itself is the only one responsible. A cat is venturous, risking mischief. But is also flexible enough to undertake the responsibility of the outcome. 

And, that's all me. So here I am--Terry!

The design of my fursona might change over time, but the essense won't ever change--being a feline. 

UwU


----------



## Mambi (Jan 4, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> A cat.
> Specifically the domestic cat if you ask.
> 
> Overall, a cat is capable of controlling its lifestyle, nobody tells a cat what to do and not. A cat owns its life and it knows that itself is the only one responsible. A cat is venturous, risking mischief. But is also flexible enough to undertake the responsibility of the outcome.
> ...




THAT'S SO BEAUTIFUL!!! <pounces on you with glee and pulls you into a warm hug>


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 4, 2020)

I like bats.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 4, 2020)

I like to be different and I like obscure paleontology, so, I made my sona a proto-bear. It's fun.


----------



## Dash Of Holly (Jan 4, 2020)

A geep, 'cuz I love sheeps and goats a ton!
Also, my character has a kind of contradiction in behavior. Like a goat, she can be super rambunctious, and wants to be headstrong, but is still rather shy and anxious like a sheep. A lot of her character comes from her motivation to overcome her flaws, and knowing she's more than capable of achieving that. So a mix of the two I suppose is "Learning to be okay with yourself and not letting your flaws get the better of you, but still acknowledging they're there".


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 5, 2020)

Well, that's a funny thing to ask; I still don't know what my fursona should be.

Originally when I first got involved with the fandom, I picked a dragon. It was cool for a while, but I began to realize how much people didn't like dragons, often associating them with massive egos, lack of creativity, and generally being obnoxious. So I went around looking for something else.

So then I went with a draft horse, simply because a friend of my mine looked at me and went "wow, you've got a horse face!" I mean the whole hardy build and hardworking nature did fit me to a degree, but I'm not sure if I fit the other qualifications of a draft horse; I'm prone to emotional outbursts and can be very reckless, stuff that draft horses are specifically bred not to do.

And well, I've jumped around with several different species; a raven, shark, coyote, demon, orc, and even a Pokemon or two, but I stuck with the horse and dragon for the longest simply because they could make better names (bonus points for "Dark Horse", because it refers to the notion of "being in the dark" about how something will turn out) and wouldn't get many complaints for the kind of body my 'sona would have.

Really, the only certain thing is hairstyle and body type for a 'sona, and that's about it.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 5, 2020)

Mambi said:


> THAT'S SO BEAUTIFUL!!! <pounces on you with glee and pulls you into a warm hug>



Oh meowies!! Thankies pal! 

Dear Mambi is charming too! >:3


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 5, 2020)

fell in love with Club Penguin as a child and never got over it


----------



## Fern Bayley (Jan 5, 2020)

Elephant - Alligator - Kangaroo. There was just too many species for me to choose from, too many I loved. So, I decided to blend my three favorites into one creature. Elephant faces and trunks are just too cute, alligator scales are amazingly smooth, and love the hopping and pouches or kangaroos. Why not go with a chimera? =D


----------



## EapingEagle (Jan 6, 2020)

I choose eagle because I find that eagles are super cool and also there's not a lot of avians in the furry community.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 8, 2020)

I chose a tiger because I'm easily angered and I have a short fuse. In Buddhism, tigers symbolize the transition of anger to wisdom which is something I'm trying my damndest to do.


----------



## JustInsectThings (Jan 8, 2020)

I chose a bee because honey is absolutely amazing


Oh yeah and they're fluffy


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 8, 2020)

I didn't actually. 
While I aimed to create my sona as representation of my interests (history) I liked canines and tried to draw a wolf or dog but I simply failed and came out with cat instead.
However I really liked the result, it fits my personality way better than dog. I also like to do things my own way, judge people, his and scratch when people try to rub my stomach... and that's why you love me.

So yeah, my sona is simply an accident which I liked.


----------



## Fyr_Tanuki (Jan 8, 2020)

It took me years to choose a species, because I love all of them. So I made a list of traits my species _had_ to have (based on my feelings and on dreams where I see my soul as an animal), and narrowed it to a few choices. I tried each one, and the tanuki stuck.
There are lots of personal reasons, but the gist of it is, tanukis are gentle, cute, adaptable, and sweet. Their body language is different from other canids, too - they don't wag their tails, and they arch their backs like cats when they're upset - which I identify with, because I'm autistic, and people have trouble understanding me sometimes.
Plus they're shapeshifters, so I can still be whatever kind of animal I want, while having a stable base to return to.


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 11, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I chose a tiger because I'm easily angered and I have a short fuse. In Buddhism, tigers symbolize the transition of anger to wisdom which is something I'm trying my damndest to do.



What the poutine??? I always thought you were a fox.


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 11, 2020)

By the way, I have made my transformation from fox to wolf, because I have grown to realize my lack of mysterious and grace both in childhood and adulthood that I cannot stuff a greedy wolf in a fox's belly for long, until a werewolf emerges from its dying corpse. *Metal BGM*

I am still as fluffy as ever. Come closer. Have a pet. I promise I won't bite your paws off. *Toothy grins*


----------



## Thrar'Ixauth (Jan 19, 2020)

He was a dnd character I had a lot of fun playing.


----------



## Nanominyo (Jan 22, 2020)

I’ll just take it out for my current
Since it’s not always been a horse

But now is it just bc I really love horses and together with wolves they make my favorite animals!
As an ace I really go against the horny part about horses I just really like how horses look. They are beautiful creatures.


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Jan 27, 2020)

Horses - one love!  But I always felt some kind of addiction to them, thus I almost had no doubts when I was thinking about creation of my fursona.


----------



## Trndsttr (Feb 5, 2020)

I went through a bunch of different fursona designs and names before I found mine. Sekhmet’s design was always in the back of my head, but I never really tried it until I was completely out of ideas of who I wanted my sona to be. I created her first as Vashti, then played with the design until I liked it and changed her name to Bastet. Bastet  was the Egyptian goddess of cats though, and Sekhmet is a fox, but I wanted to keep the Egyptian name. So her new name is Sekhmet, an Egyptian warrior and healing goddess (if I remember my mythology correctly)
Edit: Yeah, she was a protector goddess who was said to protect Pharoahs and led them into the afterlife, as well as being the goddess of warriors and healing.


----------



## Simo (Feb 5, 2020)

HunterSkunk said:


> (Hey, this is my first Forum post on here! That's neat!)
> 
> A big part of why I even became a furry in the first place is because I'm a gigantic dork for Sonic and the Sonic comics, so it was only natural my fursona was the same species as my favorite Sonic IDW characters, Rough and Tumble! I've also always been a sucker for Skunk characters cuz their really cutely designed :3



You have chosen wisely! Few are the critters that can out-cute a skunk. Also, welcome!


----------



## FrazzledFeline (Feb 7, 2020)

I went with a bobcat because I love felines, would definitely say I'm very catlike irl (but like the weird awkward finicky side, not the graceful mysterious part). Plus bobcats are common to where I live and I wanted a "southern" animal. If I weren't a bobcat I'd probably be a hound dog, but I'm definitely more cat than dog.


----------



## spectrum36 (Feb 8, 2020)

I liked dragons since I was young
I also really like the ocean
And finally I like fluffy stuff 

so I slapped it all together and came up with furred sea dragon
I spent a year or two trying to make it work after that lol.


----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 8, 2020)

Back when I was 14, my first OC was a wolf. Don't get me wrong, I still love wolves to this day, but I lost connection to him.

So I changed to a skunk. Skunks are such precious beings!
1: They're extremely soft
2: MASSIVE TAIL
3: They live in the trash like me
4: They crave for love and affection all the time like me
5: They're really moody
and no, I don't like the stink.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh man, this is actually a tough question. For awhile, I was torn between a crow, an opossum, and a monitor lizard because of all the different aesthetics I could make work with each animal (and all the ones I personally associate with myself). Unfortunately finding the balance between personality and aesthetic was a really difficult endeavor---I wanted a fursona that not only looked the part, but could act the part without seeming out of touch with their species.

Crow was quickly eliminated. They're clever and have a lot of folkloric history as tricksters and omens, but they're also _incredibly_ social creatures, which I am simply not (I consider myself generally solitary no matter how socially adept I am). I did repurpose the idea for a background character in a story I was writing for a friend but never fully developed the character as a fursona.

Next was opossum. They are skittish and somewhat reclusive animals, so it had that much going for it, and it fit the aesthetic of a grungy, urban, vulgar introvert (my girlfriend lovingly refers to me as 'rat boy' for all of those reasons). Something just didn't rub me the right way about the species, though. I don't know what it was but something felt off about choosing opossum---maybe it was because it felt too polarized or saturated for the character. I just couldn't make it work. The idea was cool but never clicked with me in a way that I could comfortably say it was my fursona. Again, I stashed the idea away for later use as a background character or something.

Third was monitor lizard. This one took some research. I looked into _many_ different monitor lizard species, eventually settling on lace monitor (bells phase), a large species native to Australia.





Solitary, opportunistic, temperamental, and not a stranger to terrorizing locals' trash bins while not being associated too heavily with... well... trash. There was a lot of material to work with here. Frankly I have fun with the idea of him having a personality as venomous as his bite and a tongue as sharp as his claws. It took a lot of getting used to, drawing him, because I'm not used to drawing reptiles... but practice makes perfect.

I would have gone with a domestic cat, being otherkin, but I just couldn't make it work the same way I could with a lizard.


----------



## Fentanyl (Feb 17, 2020)

Honestly I was tripping on acid and I envisioned a fox-dog thing. Bam, he’s now my fursona.


----------



## Beetle the Minty Dragon (Feb 18, 2020)

i chose an eastern dragon because i really like cute and intimidating animals!!! i also really liked the designs for a lot of them, plus im not very good at drawing wings or scales. besides, dragons are cool!!! and, lastly, because im a dragon otherkin.


----------



## Deathless (Feb 18, 2020)

I didn't choose my fursona, she chose me.

In all seriousness, I made my beloved Deathless from a spare pair of blue ears I bought from Pawstar. They said they were Fox ears, but she's 100% wolf (don't let her patterns fool you of her species)! 
Since then, I've cherished her and simplicity. I like to keep my OCs as simple as they can get so it's easier to get art and merchandise of them (and also reflects on me as a person because I like the simpler things in life)


----------



## blue sky love (Feb 21, 2020)

Because I love cats and I love almost unconditionally; like a cat!


----------



## Arix (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm a fantasy nerd, and dragons have always been one of my favourite fantasy creatures thanks largely to their incredible versatility - there are so many character archetypes they can fit into and it always makes sense. So I slammed together two of my favourite things in fantasy - dragons, and the "heroic defender" archetype. Sprinkle in some "nonmagical hero in a magical world", and just the idea of toying with the stereotypical "dragon vs knight" image by making the two one in the same, and voila.


----------



## tokyoteeth (Feb 21, 2020)

I am *CRAZY *for felines, so it was bound to happen eventually. (´ ∀｀)♡
But I chose tiger specifically because I have loved them so much ever since I was a kid, I even fed a group of tigers by hand when I was 10 and got to pet them like a regular housecat, haha
I've always known if my soul was the shape of an animal, it'd be a tiger!


----------



## BayoDino (Feb 22, 2020)

I like Avians and Dinosaurs.

Dino was my childhood fursona but i added Avian parts to him few years ago because someone told me that i act like birds.

BTW My fursona isn't furry  version of Bayonetta UvU


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 22, 2020)

For me, i got my fursona Adenine shortly after i returned to the fandom a month back now.
I decided to draw a new fresh fursona that will portray me in a better fashion.

Last few fursonas were not that very great to my eyes so i had to come up with something rather less colorful/more natural looking/
but generally kewt and decent looking in the end.

That's when i got Adenine! Who i named after one of the basic building blocks that make up DNA.
Besides i genuinely like making anthropomorphic animal characters heh


----------



## Herdingcats (Feb 22, 2020)

I chose a rat because I wanted something short in stature. It fits how I see myself: plain, often seen as cute, and relies on brains (rather than brawn) to get by. I don't feel very predator-like either. Rats are also easy to anthro compared to other species.

That said, I'm probably going to end up with multiple sonas.


----------



## Morisith (Feb 23, 2020)

Numbat, because I wanted something not everyone had, I also like their facial feature with the big cute eyes, and bushy tail. Also a friend of mine suggested it, as she loves numbats (she got a Genet herself), so every time I draw or look at my sona I think of my friends and that makes me happy ^^ 
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/33997740/


----------



## KaylaMod (Feb 24, 2020)

When my favorite dog died I wanted to change my fursona to be her breed, she was amazing, loving, and the best goldie I could have asked for. Having a goldie fursona makes me feel like she won't be forgotten or really leave. I've had the same sona design since 2014 and I don't think i'll be changing her anytime soon!


----------



## hecko (Feb 26, 2020)

When I was a little kid, I had this lizard tail thing which I'd wear ALL the time and pretend to be a lizard person. I also felt like I could relate to some kinds of lizards, and they were generally really cool and adorable. Also, my mom has an awesome lizard tattoo.
Despite that, I didn't actually have a lizard sona when I first joined the fandom years ago. I changed sonas here and there and everywhere, not feeling satisfied with any until around a year and a half ago when I remembered how much I appreciated lizards and such, and so I made a lizard sona that stuck to me.
Sure, they changed their design a good handful of design but it's always been the core character, which is basically an exaggerated version of myself as a mage lizard.
And on that topic, I've always liked cute mage characters, take the Black Mage from final fantasy, or Orko from He-Man for example. Ralsei from Deltarune is a more recent example of what I'd consider a "cute mage" character.


----------



## WitherSDL (Feb 26, 2020)

KaylaMod said:


> When my favorite dog died I wanted to change my fursona to be her breed, she was amazing, loving, and the best goldie I could have asked for. Having a goldie fursona makes me feel like she won't be forgotten or really leave. I've had the same sona design since 2014 and I don't think i'll be changing her anytime soon!



This is basically my answer too.  I have only recently got into this fursona thing, but my fursona is partially based on the dog I grew up with.  He was a border collie and had unlimited energy... would fetch a ball for 12 hours straight until his paws were bleeding... or could sit and watch a movie marathon with you for the same amount of time.


----------



## Dexin (Feb 28, 2020)

Dexin started out as an OC/Secondary that I made up just for kicks... but after I was done with him, I actually connected with him more than any other character I had ever made (even past attempts at making a fursona). So, he's my sona now :3


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 28, 2020)

An online test told me that a skunk would fit me so yeah… here I am ^^


----------



## icewolfmusclegodjr (Mar 18, 2020)

I chose mine because it is of my deepest fantasies and I love Clydesdales they are so muscular, and strong, and I've always wanted to be a Bodybuilder with Huge strong Muscles and a powerful God too!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Mar 18, 2020)

I like foxes, and there's many magical creatures in fairytales and mythology who happen to have antlers. Combine the two, put a witchy flair on it for obvious reasons, some fluffy as fuck hair to give the sona something that comes unmistakably from me and bam - dope sona is created!


----------



## metatherat (Apr 4, 2020)

BreyoGP said:


> Well, it all started with my guinea pig named Cocoa. He was such a sweetheart, and he was also my first personal pet. [...] Also, it's a long story, but he even saved my life.



OK, I just have to know.

@BreyoGP , how did Cocoa the guinea pig save your life?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 4, 2020)

Foxes are the most objectified species in the fandom and I want everyone gushing over me.


----------



## Rockclawmon (Apr 4, 2020)

Rockclaw is a Thunderclan cat. The Warrior book series was so cool.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 4, 2020)

I watched Bambi one too many times as a child, and now I love Deers. They're just so pretty, and adorable~!


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 4, 2020)

because n̶o̶b̶o̶d̶y̶ ̶s̶u̶s̶p̶e̶c̶t̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶r̶a̶b̶b̶i̶t̶

i̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶ ̶c̶o̶v̶e̶r̶

i̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶o̶n̶l̶y̶ ̶w̶a̶y̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶s̶u̶r̶v̶i̶v̶e̶ ̶T̶H̶E̶ ̶E̶V̶E̶N̶T̶

*S̮̮T͏̫͚͚͇O̖͓̭̜̝̯P̟̀ ̘̼̹̳̝G͢Į̘V̘͜I̢̯̞̳N͈̗̪͎̙̦͚G̛͕͔̙̝͚͓ ̦̻̖T̻̜̮̹͓͢H͓͍̩̮̝̪͈͞E̵͉̪͔̲̪͍M̱̖̠͉͟ ͙͚͎͚͈̥͇HI̲̦̪̣N̲͕̖̺͍̱͘T̶̖͓̬̮͍̝̣S*
​
it's cute!  i like being cute.     
the other boys like cute, too. (ง ื▿ ื)ว


----------



## Rockclawmon (Apr 4, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> because n̶o̶b̶o̶d̶y̶ ̶s̶u̶s̶p̶e̶c̶t̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶r̶a̶b̶b̶i̶t̶
> 
> i̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶ ̶c̶o̶v̶e̶r̶
> 
> ...



I've got a rabbit fursona, too. He is a plush rabbit.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 4, 2020)

Any of mine are due to some level of irony.
Well besides the goat. That's just because I like Undertale a lot lol.

Cyberpunk rat because in computer science, a RAT stands for "Remote Access Trojan"
and now I'm working on a raven plague doctor because their faces look similar to a plague doctor mask.
Would make it easy af to cosplay too ;3


----------



## Dexin (Apr 4, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> because n̶o̶b̶o̶d̶y̶ ̶s̶u̶s̶p̶e̶c̶t̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶r̶a̶b̶b̶i̶t̶
> 
> i̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶a̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶ ̶c̶o̶v̶e̶r̶
> 
> ...



I seriously considered a rabbit as my sona back in the day... They are adorable and fun :3


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 5, 2020)

So like I had many sonas that came and went in my book of “hey that’s awesome”. It was essentially my response to my own changes as I discovered myself more and more.

Like initially for me my sonas has been a way to reflect my gender identity in a direction that wasn’t me, at least before I started my transition.

As I started my transition things became more firm as far as my sonas go until I came to my aesthetic goal the punky yeen.

like idk what it was but the Hyena just felt right like it felt punk because as some may know punks are really softies on the inside.

But yeah Lucy is the culmination of years of my own searching and journey with accepting myself more or less I guess.


----------



## GoopyFur (Apr 5, 2020)

I constantly was always changing my fursona. I had so many and one night I decided, "Just draw something and that's your fursona." Now here I am with Rina 
---->    www.furaffinity.net: Rina Ref 2020 by GoopyFur
I think she's just neat.


----------



## Rouge166 (Apr 5, 2020)

Just sort of happened made this character on amorous though he looked cool imported him as my fursona!


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 5, 2020)

My drake fursona didn't start as a drake but as a wickerbeast. I just wanted something with an edgy monster aesthetic. Later on I discovered my love for Man-Bat from BTAS and changed his design to have some traits from him. It took a long time for me to figure out what to call him, and I finally settled on drake. 

Honestly if I hadn't discovered my love for monsters and such, I wouldn't be in this fandom. I would've continued to be uninspired.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 5, 2020)

I wanted something with hooves and thought a horse would be too plain, but then I was watching a documentary and whenever it's about Africa and I see the wildebeest I always think "damn, they are some weird but cool looking animals." So wildebeest it was! Plus the females have horns and horns are sick.


----------



## icewolfmusclegodjr (Apr 27, 2020)

I chose a Clydesdale Horses because they look so beautiful, strong, and Dominate!


----------



## pinecones (Apr 27, 2020)

MosquitoBeest said:


> I wanted something with hooves and thought a horse would be too plain, but then I was watching a documentary and whenever it's about Africa and I see the wildebeest I always think "damn, they are some weird but cool looking animals." So wildebeest it was! Plus the females have horns and horns are sick.


Wildebeests are a species I don't ever see, but was hoping to! Beautiful artwork, as well!


----------



## NebulaFirefly (Apr 28, 2020)

Well, it a long story...

I love dragons, especially unusual types like feathered for example, but there are too many dragons in the fandom and I have actually lost the vibe of what means to be a dragon. So, I wanted something that looks somewhat like dragon but is actually not a dragon, and also it should be something more specific and personal. I remembered that I was a dinosaur fan in childhood, and also my favourite game for now is _Ark Survival Evolved_. As I am pretty much a birdie by my personality I wanted a species that is well known for being feathered, and also as I am a carnist myself, I wanted my fursona to be a carnivore.

Quite logical that I came to raptors and their relatives. Velociraptors are too popular, I wanted something more unusual, plus they are too small and agile for an image of my fursona I have in my mind. So I was choosing between more massive species of this group of dinosaurs, like deinonychus and utahraptor. Then I have found that deinonychus was one of the most intelligent dinosaurs and probably even more intelligent than velociraptor, and I decided that yes, it is my fursona.

But pure deinonychus was too brutal and not cute and fluffy enough for a fursona I wanted, plus I needed some markings inspiration, so I decided to mix it with some sort of mammal. I have choosen honey badger at becausethe beginning because it's an animal that some people associate me with, but I was also looking into other mustelides, skunks and raccoons. After some personal research and also making a poll on Furry Amino, I decided to change honey badger to red panda.


----------



## Birdbf (May 7, 2020)

I’ve flip flopped on my sona a few times. I’ve been everywhere, from a wolf, ram, polar bear, bleeding heart Luzon dove, and hairless minskin cat... but I’ve always come back to my fox. He’s just gotten kinda creepier looking over the years.


----------



## Lenago (May 7, 2020)

Well picking mine was a bit hard for me. I originaly had design my sona to be more hidden in the clothes he was wearing (top hat,scarf,jacket) the only thing you could see was his two glowing yellow eyes in his shadow hidden face.
One other design i had, was a black and white cat with two buttons (the type you see on clothes) in his chest.
Im the end i went with a top hatted and red bow wearing fox,finding it more friendly and cute.


----------



## VeeStars (May 7, 2020)

I played Persona 5 one time. ONE TIME.


----------



## Bababooey (May 7, 2020)

I guess I'll reply to this thread again since I now have another fursona. 
I chose a were-bat as my second fursona because they're frickin' sick. They are way cooler than werewolves imo. I made him 37 because I wanted a super mature character. Lol


----------



## Doppelfoxx (May 8, 2020)

Yaxley is literally me. But... if I was thoroughly insane, had even _less _backbone, yet somehow managed to carry all that sophistication that I wish I payed enough attention to do irl. And was also a fox. How much of an afterthought that was should concern me more than it does  

Why? As a vessel for the qualities I admire, as an interesting character, and also as a motif for portraying myself the way I wanted to see me. That sounds very much like the generic narrative, but... there you are


----------



## Biscayne (May 9, 2020)

I ended up going with three fursonas because I felt like I couldn't accurately represent myself with one or two. 

Hyena - androgyny, strength, outgoing, finding the humor even in dark situations. This is my "ideal self."
Cheetah - focus in short bursts, speed (obvs) but no endurance. Represents myself as I am now. Also was my fave animal as a kid.
Deer - Either extremely timid or very stupidly brave, no in between. This is a spiritual sona for me that also reps my hometown and how we have a herd of about 30~ deer total that show up. Always feel really introspective looking at them.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (May 10, 2020)

Well I chose a cross between a scottie dog and wolf because I've always been very lonely but can always roll with a pack (family / friends) can be very distant before getting to know a person. And also part scottie dog specifically a westie because I come from Scotland and I wanted my fursona to have some round fluffy features on him


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 10, 2020)

Kakapos are my favorite animal and I love Celtic and Irish culture which is why I made him a Druid.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 10, 2020)

So I've swapped since last time I posted and all I have to say is:
Digimon are the champions


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 11, 2020)

I chose a Spirit Guardian because they are unique, and their forms can be very useful. Also it was inspired to do so because that one game where they came from, Ori and The Blind Forest, was just too good to pass up. Their abilities with the spirits and their ability to connect with ancient pieces of spirits are amazing!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 11, 2020)

Kenchang said:


> I picked a fox, because foxes have been my favorite animals for a long time. Mostly because of fox spirits in East Asian cultures. I also even remember having a dilemma between a fox and a raccoon, back in 2010 when I was new to the fandom. I've eventually picked a fox, but I still have raccoon patterns on my fur ;3



That's pretty cool! I always knew foxes had spiritual meaning behind them.


----------



## JustAlex1997 (May 24, 2020)

There's a paint pattern on my bedroom walls that sort of has the silhouette of a cartoon squirrel (don't ask why it's there). I played around with it in MS Paint, made Autumn, and liked how she looked.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

I was a Balto fan boy and my favorite color is red. And the rest is history.


----------



## VeeStars (May 24, 2020)

I just made a new main fursona and I don't really know why I made him how I did to be honest ;-;


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I just made a new main fursona and I don't really know why I made him how I did to be honest ;-;


How ominous! Perhaps He made YOU!?


----------



## VeeStars (May 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> How ominous! Perhaps He made YOU!?


He should've made me more handsome and fit !


----------



## Punkedsolar (May 24, 2020)

I...doodled this and decided they were sort of me-looking.  Better looking and healthier but also maybe happy, so all of those things would be ideal to work towards.


----------



## Kreebels (May 24, 2020)

Honey badger here. (icon of European badger, being I am euro.) The honey badger kinda picked me. I saw a hoodie at a convention when I was younger and spent all my money just for that. It was one of my first really "cosplays"  and I fell in love. Besides that I do love me some honey and size means nothing compared to my ferocity


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

Kreebels said:


> The honey badger kinda picked me.


You didn't choose the HB life; the HB life chose YOU!


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

Kreebels said:


> Besides that I do love me some honey and size means nothing compared to my ferocity


AND you love all the honies big and small! You're such a nice person!


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 24, 2020)

It's been about five months since I posted in this and I must say; I really don't know if I made the best choice with what I got.

You'd think that having antlers, canine features, and a long tufted tail all on a big, stout body would be something cool, but everyone else thinks I'm the ugliest man around.


----------



## Sinaga (May 24, 2020)

For me, mine is a hybrid because it derives both dragon and lion in Malay, i love all types of cats and dreg


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

Sinaga said:


> For me, mine is a hybrid because it derives both dragon and lion in Malay, i love all types of cats and dreg


Hybrids are fun because you can have it all WITHOUT LIMITS!


----------



## Sinaga (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Hybrids are fun because you can have it all WITHOUT LIMITS!



I know right! I love it


----------



## GroovySpaceFox (May 25, 2020)

I chose a fox mainly because they are cute. I also think space and music are groovy.


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

GroovySpaceFox said:


> I chose a fox mainly because they are cute. I also think space and music are groovy.


Far out!


----------



## Sinaga (May 25, 2020)

GroovySpaceFox said:


> I chose a fox mainly because they are cute. I also think space and music are groovy.


Have you seen those fox videos on youtube? they are so cute!


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

Sinaga said:


> Have you seen those fox videos on youtube? they are so cute!


Ha ha, which ones?


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 25, 2020)

Loyalty, leadership, courage, hope, never giving up. That is what a wolf is.


----------



## Sinaga (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Ha ha, which ones?


safeafox, finneganfox


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

Sinaga said:


> safeafox, finneganfox


Good choices! Have a boop as your reward for having such good taste!


----------



## Sinaga (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Good choices! Have a boop as your reward for having such good taste!


----------



## PercyD (May 25, 2020)

ouo I have always been a prehistoric nightmare creature-

But, nah. I just like to be different. And I like interesting prehistoric creatures.


----------



## Manny (May 25, 2020)

I choose a manx cat because I feel as if I am one.


----------



## Chocolatechilla (Jun 10, 2020)

I used to have rats and chinchillas as pets, and I could relate to them more than any other creature for some reason.


----------



## Eliza Rattila (Jun 11, 2020)

My fursona is a rat because they are cute and bouncy and are super loving. Rats are often misunderstood and people find em scary, but i think they're cute and I scurry around in the dark eating food and squeaking when mildly startled so i guess I relate to them. Rats are trashy rodents and I love em to bits <3


----------



## katalistik (Jun 16, 2020)

Wolves are my favourite animals, so, naturally, when I heard about the whole fursona concept, the idea of having a sona wolf was perfect. Plus, they're fluffy!


----------



## Rawnight (Jun 19, 2020)

i agonized over an animal for a while when i decided to redo my fursona, it was hard since my last sona was a fantasy creature but i wanted to be more grounded/use an actual creature as reference this time around... wolves & dogs just don't FIT me fully even though i love them, so instead i chose a wolverine!! i love how short and stubby they are & i admire their bravery! i find them weirdly cute.


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 19, 2020)

For me it was a case of liking foxes, then I saw a picture of a cross fox and I just awwwed


----------



## redhusky (Jun 19, 2020)

Renyard2001 said:


> For me it was a case of liking foxes, then I saw a picture of a cross fox and I just awwwed


His "What in the FUCK are YOU looking at!?" glare just melts my heart. <3


----------



## Princess Flufflebutt (Jun 19, 2020)

I like cats and I also believe people should serve me and clean my litterbox.


----------



## hara-surya (Jun 22, 2020)

I played a character in Second Life named Hara Surya and after years of tinkering came up with an appearance I found attractive. I started doing 3D renders of that character in Poser and realized by making her more realistic she looked like she could be my sister. I eventually did more renders of her until I developed a backstory to go along with it.

Hara Surya is the pen name of both myself and a fictional woman named Sara Evans - who is the picture to your left. Sara is simply I name I like and Evans is my mother's maiden name.

Now, why my persona is a woman while I'm a man in real life is probably because of having some transsexual feelings, but no desire to follow to express it in real life. (I have a belief in reincarnation and I figure I'll probably come back as a woman at some point, so why bother in this life?) FWIW, Sara has similar feelings about her own gender identity. I think we both have the point of view being a "chick with a dick" would be the best of both worlds, but neither want to pursue it.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jun 22, 2020)

I chose my fursona because blue is the color of the calm skies, purple is the former color of royalty, and foxes are the best known animals who can actually laugh the way humans do. And if you haven't seen what I mean, YouTube "Laughing Arctic Fox" for a few seconds of pure, unadulterated fox adorableness.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 22, 2020)

Human, but I think it's fun to design her in different animal forms. 
Started with Squirrel because Furcadia, I was often told I looked like it anyway with my curly hair.
Wolf, because friend liked woofs.
Tiger because it was my favorite style in kung-fu.
Monkey-like mannerisms/playfulness comes from me and my mom being both monkeys in the zodiac. My dad and bro are coincidentally both rams.


----------



## Miigo (Jun 26, 2020)

I chose hyena as a specie since they laugh and have ridiculously expressive faces. Also they live in packs etc,, all that. Weird tails. "I just think they're neat!"


----------



## hardman13 (Jun 26, 2020)

honestly, im not entirely sure why i chose mine, apart from the fact that i adore foxes. just what i wanted to be, i suppose.


----------



## JIBBLY (Jun 26, 2020)

I have several characters I have given the 'Sona' or 'Mascot' status to, but my character, Destiny, is my primary one! I chose her because not only do I love cats big or small, but because she represents me in real life from her dark colored fur. She's a black jaguar and everyone says she looks like me!


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Jun 26, 2020)

i chose a dog/cat cause i didn't wanna go for dog again, so i wanted to switch stuff up! initially i wanted it to be vague whether he was a dog or cat, but i figured it'd be more fun to just settle with both. (or, rather, just a lot less confusing...)


----------



## Small_Wonder (Jun 26, 2020)

I spent a long time trying to decide if I even *was* a furry, and a of of animals, even though I love them all, didn't feel right to represent me. I changed my mind after becoming obsessed with Kobolds from D&D (not the dog-snouted ones from 5e, which are cute enough, but I like my lizard snouts) and suddenly found an artist who drew them in a way that I thought was _Perfect_. (@eddiew on FA or Nekozji on twitter) This lead me down a rabbit hole (Lizard hole?) that has lead me to where I am right now, having thrown myself into the community with little regard for my own personal safety.

As for why a kobold... you can blame a saucy little browser-based choose-your-own-adventure game called Kobold Adventures, where I really connected with the main character, a little kobold thief in a world that treats his/her/their (You can choose!) kind with disdain, who has dreams of becoming a knight. The game itself is very bad-end focused, unfortunately, but I fell in love with the concept and the struggle.



Cosmic Kosmo said:


> i chose a dog/cat cause i didn't wanna go for dog again, so i wanted to switch stuff up! initially i wanted it to be vague whether he was a dog or cat, but i figured it'd be more fun to just settle with both. (or, rather, just a lot less confusing...)



If Red XII taught me anything, it's that you can definitely have both ^^


----------



## Azeleon (Jun 26, 2020)

Mine's a reptile hybrid of a Gecko, Chameleon, and a Snake (specifically more along the python line).
This is for a multitude of reasons. One being that lizards have always been an animal that I can really connect with, I sometimes have dreams about them, and even as a kid I'd always run around with this fake tail pretending to be a lizard person.
Now my favorite lizards are chameleons in particular, but I also like geckos so that's where that came from.
The snake part is because snakes are one of my favorite reptiles in general, I've always had this snake plush since I was a kid, too.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 29, 2020)

Anyone who knows me well would straight up just call me a cat. Like even non-furries, in a discussion on "what animal are you most like" they'd say I was a cat. I also fence much the same way - lots of waiting, setting up and then a pounce. However, I also am a fan of dramatic and attention grabbing costumes for things. So naturally I'd have to choose a large cat, and nothing is quite so attention grabbing as a black panther. 

It also helps the Bagheera was one of my favorite characters growing up. Rewatched Jungle Book and I can't actually figure out why, but well, I was a little kid. It doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 2, 2020)

Canine in general. Nothing really special about it, i just feel like i relate to dogs. Fun loving, easygoing, just wants to he your friend. (I know not all dogs are like that, but my favorite ones have been.)


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 2, 2020)

I am moody and selfish and usually in a bad mood.  And from what I remember from Charlotte's Web and Fantastic Mr. Fox, I came to the conclusion that I am a rat.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 5, 2020)

Originally, I wanted to do a purple cat but tbh it's been done before and that'd look kinda boring. Then I got inspired by raccoons and while yeah they are cool, I still felt that they were a little to popular.
So, I went with the next best trash animal and went with an possum as they looked like they were screaming all the time.

Which, I find is horribly relatable.

 Then I made her purple because why the flip not?


----------



## lemonadevik (Jul 5, 2020)

I like hyenas and I like snow leopards and I put them together and added demon horns.


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 6, 2020)

I took a liking to foxes after I  binged on Sonic a while back and Tails became my favorite character. I had an interest in transformation, so how could I resist kitsune, the shapeshifting foxes from Japanese folklore?
But I didn't quite like the idea of having more than one tail, so I opted for a cross between a kitsune and a regular non-magical fox.

Though sometimes I wonder if that's a really dumb idea.


----------



## TMTtheIV (Jul 11, 2020)

Well my sona has a history but I first choose Tomato as a Red Panda. A red panda suits my personality very well and lots of people say that I would be a racoon or red panda(even tho I'm big as a bear). Then it came to my mind that I actually really like aliens and then I created my own species.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jul 12, 2020)

I tend to combine various physical aspects of animals into one creature that always inevitably ends up looking like some sort of wingless dragon or drake.


----------



## FloppyPony (Jul 17, 2020)

I made Floppy pony my mlpfim oc because I wanted an ironically normal coloured pony character since they are so colourful in that show. Then I gave them disabilities and made em chubby so they were relatable to me and fun to write for.


----------



## Traxon (Jul 17, 2020)

I'll be _that_ edgy, basic furry and admit that I just really loved anubis and monster energy.
Boom, in the era of deviantart sparkle dogs, Traxon the jackal-mutt was born xD


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 17, 2020)

My current fursona, Buck, is the result of watching Beastars and sympathising with Haru. I'm a smol prey animal.

I've also been a big Watership Down fan since forever. Plus I loved Judy Hopps in Zootopia.

Buck is actually transgender (female to male) and I got the name Buck from the TG pornstar Buck Angel. I have gender dysphoria so Buck expresses that side of my nature. Buck is a good rabbit name because a male rabbit is called a buck.

Buck is a Belgian hare domestic rabbit. I chose that breed because they look like hares and I've been compared to a mad hare. I chose the black and tan colours because I like Doberman pinschers.


----------



## FloppyPony (Jul 17, 2020)

Traxon said:


> I'll be _that_ edgy, basic furry and admit that I just really loved anubis and monster energy.
> Boom, in the era of deviantart sparkle dogs, Traxon the jackal-mutt was born xD


love that art and nice name to <3 I like neon stuff to but i cant make an oc coz it hurts my eyes lol -v-'


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 17, 2020)

Long story short:





There really is nothing else to it. It's literally just this, and I've had mine for so long that he's grown on me and become part of my identity.


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 17, 2020)

I was looking for something kind of woodsy and cute when I fell in love with Twig from the show Hilda. After that I knew she had to be a deerfox.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 17, 2020)

After some thought, I figured I'd reply to this thread again with a more thought-out response. 

I think bats are weird, alien, adorable, and fascinating. They are the only mammal on earth able to have powered flight. They are flappy fuzzy nuggets. I prefer the itty bitty babies with the crazy faces and little nibblers. Fruit bats are cute but not as cute as the fuzzy nuggets. When the fuzzy nuggets with wrinkly faces bare their teeth, it makes them cuter. They are as small as a chicken nugget in your hand and here they are baring their fangs with their little fingies sticking out. I like how they crawl around on all fours sometimes like the little goblins they are. They are what Batman fears. Batman fears helpless chicken nuggets in the sky.

Anyway I thought Man-Bat from Batman: The Animated Series was pretty cute and badass. Also hot because he had some nice pecs. So yeah I hope this better explains it.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 17, 2020)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Long story short:
> 
> There really is nothing else to it. It's literally just this, and I've had mine for so long that he's grown on me and become part of my identity.



A part of me knew it wasn't, but I wanted to believe you were the blue dog from Majora's Mask... 


Chompy said:


> After some thought, I figured I'd reply to this thread again with a more thought-out response.
> 
> I think bats are weird, alien, adorable, and fascinating. They are the only mammal on earth able to have powered flight. They are flappy fuzzy nuggets. I prefer the itty bitty babies with the crazy faces and little nibblers. Fruit bats are cute but not as cute as the fuzzy nuggets. When the fuzzy nuggets with wrinkly faces bare their teeth, it makes them cuter. They are as small as a chicken nugget in your hand and here they are baring their fangs with their little fingies sticking out. I like how they crawl around on all fours sometimes like the little goblins they are. They are what Batman fears. Batman fears helpless chicken nuggets in the sky.
> 
> Anyway I thought Man-Bat from Batman: The Animated Series was pretty cute and badass. Also hot because he had some nice pecs. So yeah I hope this better explains it.


You sure you weren't just craving chicky nuggets? 
I know I am. 

Fun fact: 



Spoiler



I never had anything against bats, but when I was younger, I happened to be drinking chocolate milk and the animal scientists decided to pick apart and analyze bat dung in a petri dish and it really put me off from chocolate milk for a long time.


----------



## FlowerHead (Jul 22, 2020)

I tried to come up with and make a fursona for a few years before finally making my sona Jax in April 2020. I was torn between cat or dog but neither of them felt right to me (even though I am a cat through and through lol). During quarantine I saw a video of Dean Schneider playing with a hyena and got reminded of how much I actually love hyenas and that they're actually my favorite animal which I kind of forgot? lol
Their cool and badass looks was exactly what I always wanted for my fursona and after doing more research on them I found out that I'm even more of a hyena than I am a cat haha
Hyena just really fit so I finally sketched up my sona, named him Jax, gave him a dark/natural color scheme with some bright yellow accents because boy am I a sucker for such color paletes and boom!
Today I'm a happy yeen


----------



## AlysNya (Oct 26, 2020)

I choose a moogle because when I was redesigning my original fursona I ended up with a moogle! I love JRPGs, so this was a perfect fit lol.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 26, 2020)

A minotaur became my sona because I wanted something animal-like but still human aspects to them. Also they're strong af and I'm working towards that


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> A minotaur became my sona because I wanted something animal-like but still human aspects to them. Also they're strong af and I'm working towards that


I also use mine as a means to headspace my goals.
I think it's a good method ;3


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

Well, I had a bit of a hard time with picking species. So, in kind, i mixed by two favorites together, a cat and a fox, and called it an Aurian, a cat/fox hyrid from the Andromeda Galaxy. As a child, I used to wonder what a cat and a fox would look like, so I drew it when I became a teenager. Now 17, I've made Monosuki's background and whatnot, and he is indeed an alien species from the Andromeda Galaxy. He's a white colored catfox with yellow and black eyes, and they are a proud warrior race Not at all a Saiyan who came from years of battle against their foes, the larger than life Golden Gladiators. Monosuki had a special connection with me, and is me in many ways. To hide himself here on Earth, he goes by the title of "Sgt. Piru", though his closest friends know who the Sarge really is. That little feline vulpin was also inspired by the old animated series _Catdog_, and for those who don't know, it's the series where a cat and a dog were both together, literally joined together. I did the same with Monosuki, but more so, mixed the species together, not two different folks. Nonetheless, it was inspired by that regardless, and Mono is me, and I am Mono! And a bonus.

_Monosuki in Japanese literally means "I like stuff." Unexpected, but funny!

A little reference of the cat-fox.  https://d.facdn.net/art/ruki-the-zo...616.ruki-the-zorua_monosuki_the_shadowcat.png_


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 26, 2020)

I change my mind very often, and I didn't want to do that for my fursona. Naturally, I mish-mashed a few different species together and that just became my fursona. Just a ton of experimenting. He used to have cyan stripes. I used to have no color coordination whatsoever.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 26, 2020)

DireDrag0n said:


> I change my mind very often, and I didn't want to do that for my fursona. Naturally, I mish-mashed a few different species together and that just became my fursona. Just a ton of experimenting. He used to have cyan stripes. I used to have no color coordination whatsoever.


That's something I like about post-furry
You can anthropomorphize anything, even inanimate objects or concepts, make them amorphous, and just allow them to be whatever shape you want them to be in at any given point in time.
Could be an anthro blob of strawberry jam if you like ;D

Personally, I'm working on an artificial intelligence character that only has passing connections to the animal I will commonly portray it as.


----------



## tetramelly (Oct 27, 2020)

A long-time internet buddy of mine slowly eased me into appreciating birds, and when I made another internet friend I really enjoyed his fictional stories revolving around birds. Somewhere along the line a switch flipped and I've become obsessed with birds as opposed to dragons and reptiles, and I had been drawing a secretarybird for some time, so I slowly adopted it as my permanent fursona for now. Sometimes I consider being a crow instead, because crows are very adorable, but I've been pretty satisfied with being a secretarybird lately. In hindsight, I'm not sure why I attached myself to reptiles for so long. Birds are so much prettier and intelligent.


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Nov 7, 2020)

I chose mine because an artist called Gideon depicted anthro foxes around my size in fancy clothes that were adorable. It had a big impact on me as a kid along with certain models/musicians.

Also, there are facts about foxes in nature that fit my nature :3


----------



## MM13 (Nov 11, 2020)

My guy Growler is a Grinch-like monster, I chose 'Grinch' mainly because green is my favorite color and I had fond memories of watching the live action Grinch with Jim Carrey so basing my grinch persona on the Carrey version with a few twists to it was a good touch.


----------



## Mr.Gray_Squirrel (Nov 12, 2020)

Since I was a little kid I've been fascinated by gray squirrels. I would spend hours watching them and imagining what they were thinking/saying. I always called them Mr. Gray. When I was in the navy, at one of my stations, i used to sit under a gazebo and watch the squirrels all day. My friends actually had a hat embroidered "Squirrel" and gave it to me.. Everyone called me that until I transferred. 

I've always loved to cosplay and the like. I always wanted to be a mascot. The freedom, the fun, the joy. I got to be the easter bunny once and it was one of the best days of my life. I have severe anxiety, panic attacks, and a list of other ailments... but when I put that suit on I was dancing and reading stories to the kids and it just felt so good.

a couple days ago I watched the "Fursonas" documentary and I started realizing... Am I a furry? I want so much to go to a convention or a gathering, or anywhere with people who get it. I kind of told one of my friends and he called me disgusting and freaked out... Am I so weird for wanting a chance to stop being me for a while and just be Mr. Gray? Can't I just dance and play like a kid without society judging me? Sorry this is long, I don't know where else to find someone to talk to.


----------



## Bluefangcat (Nov 13, 2020)

I've always had a strong affinity and affection for felines. I relate to them deeply, and my first fursona when I was just a lil elementary schooler was a cat! I appreciate their intelligence, personality, strong sense of self, boundaries, and how they know what they want and do it. They let you know how they feel about you and are individualistic. Also very soft. Thats why one of mine to this day is still a cat- I Just Think Theyre Neat. For the other one, snow leopards are so pretty and I love their pluming tails and affinity for cold!


----------



## Sinamuna (Nov 16, 2020)

I started out with a chinchilla for my first official fursona design because I didn't want to be just another cat, fox, dog, or wolf or something. My friend said I was like a chinchilla and I looked them up, and anthro/furry designs of them. I really liked them, so it stuck for a while.

Then I felt myself growing bored of it, less "attached" to it. I tried a cat design (because I like cats), but it didn't work. I tried again later, with a dog version next to it, and my boyfriend liked the doge version better so I went with that. I really like it, because in many ways I'm like a puppy.


----------

